# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  First Time competing

## misterNamibia

Hey guys

i have been thinking to compete for the first time.
the competitaion will be in mars. so i have enough of time improve..
i was thinking to compete above 80 kg junior or debut class in bodybuidling,, 
i am 176 cm and i have low body fat. i started my dieting for 4 weeks ago for the first time, i started counting food etc
Meal 1:
100 g oatmeal
2 scoop whey protein
vitamins
fish oil

meal 2:

tunafish ( 2 box water)

and 140 g of brown rice 

meal 3:

160 g salmon fish
140 g rice and alot og vegetable

meal 4: before wokrout

i eat half tuna box and little bit salmon and 60 g rice

under workout i take protein whit high carb and protein, and banana

after workout meal: 

100 g salmon fish

100 g rice 

and if i get hungry after that meal, i eat 100 g cottage chesse. Thats it

Thats what i have been eating for few weeks and result have been great but im not sure if i eat to much or to less, im realy not sure, thats the biggest problem  :Frown:  

thank u for helping sorry for my bad english

----------


## misterNamibia

why evryone uste viweng and not answering ??? i wonder if i should have lower carb,? i get around 350-450 carbs a day, and i wonder if i shoould get less or hihger becaus my competition is 7 month away, and my fat is always around50-60 g. protein is 264 g.. i think there is somhting wrong whit my dieat i appericiat if u give me advice

----------


## Capebuffalo

Well you didn't ask a question originally. We need some stats . I know your 19yrs old but what about weight I tink your height is up top. Are you in Namibia? Windhok

----------


## misterNamibia

i have been working out 5 years now, i weight 82 now kg.. i have been 95 kg few years ago when i bulked for the first time, i gained to much fat, after that it taked me long time to get rid of the fat, becaus i eat to much wrong food and almost 90 % of alll i gained was only fat.it taked me few years to get rid of fat, but i losed also muscle . have been working out to gain leans mass and used small amounth of juce to kick up whit, 
Nutritional content:
Gram: 2179
Kcal: 1944
Protein: 264gr.
Carbohydrates: 548 g.
Fat: 67 g.
- Of which saturated fat: 14 g.
Im very confused here regarding the kcl?

all im asking is, what u think about teh diet, should i do and eat liek that all the way til teh competition? 
i am not experienced i have tried to teach myself evrything, i have build a very well phsyque and condition im very lean, but i donthave the seize,,, what imt rying to say 
should i bulk up to gain som few weight in few month and then try to get rid of unwanted fat, is it possible to do that in 7 month?
sorry for my bad language, im originali from namibia sir.. but i live in norway 

i appreicate ur help,, teh diet is my weakest point,

I want to improve, i want to learnr, im motivated and inspired...

thnak u,, here is a pic of me,, this is 2 weeks ago, no pump up

----------


## Capebuffalo

Try theses to start

https://www.google.com/search?q=body...ient=firefox-a

I've hunted Namibia twice. Beautiful Country.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

If I were you I would eat as much clean food as I could and try to add some mass on. I wouldn't start dieting down until you were around 12-16 weeks out from the show. You have a good build already. If you do a clean bulk, you should have no problem cutting before the show.

When I did my first show I didn't know where to start. I actually read the aricles capebuffalo posted up. There are a lot of good ones on that website.

Have you posted in the nutrition forum yet?

----------


## Capebuffalo

Fit day dot com will help keep track of macros adjusting each week. I started to cut 15 weeks out. 205lbs to 164lbs

----------


## misterNamibia

Thanks for replying...Capebuffalo.Yes Namibia is a wondefull country, and very clean capital, thnx for the website information  :Smilie: 
Zreinke. then i start eating clean and as much as possible, and maybe post this on nutironal forum, 
Thanks guys..! :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Anytime man. You should start a log when you get closer to prepping for your contest so we can follow you along the way.

----------


## misterNamibia

thats smart idea.. i will do that when im getting closer to contest  :Smilie: 
Thanks buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## Far from massive

Nambia,

You have a GREAT physical base and will have no trouble tweaking your body parts to dial in your physique by March. However presentation is a third of the score in most orgs. So  by all means you should compete as often and as soon as possible as it takes time to learn to pose particularly under pressure so get all the shows you can under your belt to, build your "Posing" base.

FFM

----------


## misterNamibia

Yes Posing is realy important, i still not sure how to do my posing, but practice makes perfect, And i will of cours try to learn somthing each time im contest to imporve the posing :Smilie: 

Thanks FFM

----------


## Capebuffalo

To to npc website. It will tell you a lot.

----------


## misterNamibia

Update:

I have been training hard lately and have increased my caloris from almost 2000 to 3600. 
my diet consist of meat and fish, oats.white rice,potatos,peanut butter,eggs and cottage chesse. i have increased my protein and carbs alot. and eat 7 meals a day now
I feel like i have gained som weight. i have not weighted myself yet. but i dont want to control my phsyque by weighting my self, but right now i control it from the mirror.
i still do cardio 2 times a week, i feel like i should increase the cardio to 3, to prevent fat gain. i do somthing whit it the week coming now  :Smilie: 
i still have dont used any steroids so far. but since this is my first contest im very carefull. i have no idea if they are testing or not :/

Anyway Thanks guys  :Smilie:  i realy appriciate all your help and adveice  :Smilie:

----------


## misterNamibia

Hahah i realy failed hiding my face ..XD
complicated site  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

lol..good try on hiding it..The pics look good man. keep at it

----------


## misterNamibia

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## misterNamibia

Hey guyz, as you know so far i am almost 6 month away from the contest. i wondered to start to use some steroides to bulk opp and gain some seize before the contest so i can gain as much as possible, i thought about somthing like that

equipoise200mg/ml for 12 week i do 3ccsa week... sustanon for a 13 week i do 3ccs per week..deca 250 mg. i do around 500mg a week for 10 week. 
and is dianabol for 1-4 week around 25 mg. i use that to kick start while other still are starting, i would use clomid after the cycle no nolvadex ..and i would use hcg and airmidex under the cycle and some proiviron...just want to say i dont have all that stuff yet but i have just been thinking about it lately. 

i have been using steroids before, and never got any side effect..only thing that happened was that i lost mostly everyhting that i gained after the cycle becaus i didnt do some pct, and of cours some agrresivity..but now i know myself better and can control myself.. some of the few guys im competeing aginst in junor class are using it, and they are whole new level,,i feel like i have to, and i am willing to do whatever it takes to reach to the top..

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

You should definitely look into PCT man. If you don't run a proper PCT, you could risk your natural test production staying shut down. I believe there are some good stickies in the PCT forum. After you've read up on it, post your cycle in the Q&A section and let some of the more experienced guys critique it.

----------


## misterNamibia

Thanks buddy..i understand how important it is. i will post it.

----------


## misterNamibia

So far i am 5 month away from my first contest and everyhting is going great. i have gained weight but still pretyy lean,,here is pic,,and yes i will do more SQUAT to work whit that weak legs  :Smilie:

----------


## dec11

you've def got a good v taper there and as you said yourself, get that squat going!

----------


## misterNamibia

Thank you Dec11  :Smilie:

----------


## Phased

> Update:
> 
> I have been training hard lately and have increased my caloris from almost 2000 to 3600. 
> my diet consist of meat and fish, oats.white rice,potatos,peanut butter,eggs and cottage chesse. i have increased my protein and carbs alot. and eat 7 meals a day now
> I feel like i have gained som weight. i have not weighted myself yet. but i dont want to control my phsyque by weighting my self, but right now i control it from the mirror.
> i still do cardio 2 times a week, i feel like i should increase the cardio to 3, to prevent fat gain. i do somthing whit it the week coming now 
> i still have dont used any steroids so far. but since this is my first contest im very carefull. i have no idea if they are testing or not :/
> 
> Anyway Thanks guys  i realy appriciate all your help and adveice


You are looking very good sir, its great to see a young guy accomplish so much. Major respect earned.

----------


## stpete

Lookin good, keep up the good work!

----------


## misterNamibia

Thank you guyz for all the positiv feedback..It realy fires me up to be honest.
i will do my best and bring a great shape on stage  :Smilie:

----------


## misterNamibia

Good day everyone  :Smilie:  yesterday i have beeon on bodybuilding show for teh first time. i was watching and it was great so im glad  :Smilie:  and the other thing is that know after i have been watching i know somehow what i need to work whit so that great  :Smilie:  

here is a update of legs, so far i have been training squat for 2 weeks, and i did squat 3 times a week ( 2 heavy day, and 1 not heavy day) weeks coming i will decrease it.! and increase cardio.

the diet is still good, so far i am carb cycling, i try to have low carb day moderat carb day and high carb day. the protein is always high from 300g-400g. it depends on if it is low carb day or high carb day  :Smilie:  fat is low. i try to get good amount of good fats.
The next few weeks coming im gonna focus and work whit arms  :Smilie: 
Here is a Update..!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Good day everyone  yesterday i have beeon on bodybuilding show for teh first time. i was watching and it was great so im glad  and the other thing is that know after i have been watching i know somehow what i need to work whit so that great  
> 
> here is a update of legs, so far i have been training squat for 2 weeks, and i did squat 3 times a week ( 2 heavy day, and 1 not heavy day) weeks coming i will decrease it.! and increase cardio.
> 
> the diet is still good, so far i am carb cycling, i try to have low carb day moderat carb day and high carb day. the protein is always high from 300g-400g. it depends on if it is low carb day or high carb day  fat is low. i try to get good amount of good fats.
> The next few weeks coming im gonna focus and work whit arms 
> Here is a Update..!


You are really looking good Keep it up

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

The wheels are coming in nicely. Do you know your BF%? Youe looking lean and mean my friend!

----------


## misterNamibia

Thanks Guys  :Smilie:  so far i have 9 % bodyfat and i weight 87 kg and will aim for 90 kg whit slow and steady bulking.
-5 Months from the contest-  :Big Grin:

----------


## SEOINAGE

> So far i am 5 month away from my first contest and everyhting is going great. i have gained weight but still pretyy lean,,here is pic,,and yes i will do more SQUAT to work whit that weak legs


Dang, waist looks like 27 inches.

----------


## misterNamibia

abs are not visible as before, i will take full body pic soon to show how the front part is so far..!!

Update: today has been alright, but i have been eating 4 meals that consisted of of beans whit vegetable and eggs. And peanut butter on bread, and i have bean eating oatsmeal twice one in the morning and one after wokrout, and i have used protein shake 3 times today to full my protein needs. 1 in the morning, 1 on my 4 meal, and 1 on my last 6 meal after workout.

that irritates me. i usualy dont like to use protein shake that much, only once after workout. but sometimes 
u have to be creativ when you are broke to get to your macros :P
I hope for a great day tommorow  :Smilie: 
God night

Stay optimistic and remember to never give up on your dream, anything is possible, all you need to do is focus and give 120 %
Peace  :Smilie:

----------


## misterNamibia

Hey guys Today has ben perfect day, i got to my macros and i had a insane shoulder workout now its tme to relax and let the body repair
Today was Low carb day and this is what i had in dinner 
And here is the shape so far, i need to work whit ARMS  :Big Grin:  and need to improve the shoulder, 


-I wil start a cycle on 22 of october, I tell soon what my cycle consist of and how long i will be on it  :Smilie: 

have a great evening/ and night/morning to people in the other side of this Great beatfull planet  :Smilie: 
Peace

----------


## paintball774

you gotta watch out with tuna, theres a lot of mercury when your eating it day in and day out

----------


## misterNamibia

Thats true, didnt know about mercury..thanks for telling me that..today i had 4 can of tunafish lol,..i do my best to avoid to get to much tunafish  :Wink:

----------


## misterNamibia

Here is the cycle that i will be running:
Test e,tren e,Proviron ,winstrol tabs.
pct:clomid,arimidex ( proviron) under the cycle and also as pct.
i also got 10 ml of winstrol depot,10ml of test p, and 10 ml tren..i maybe i will runn the p and the a as a kick start. and when i have used the winstrol tabs for a while i will throw in the injection winstrol.
i will be running this cycle for 12 weeks and the rest of the gear remaining i will use another time whit some other steroids when i get closer to contest.
i have 40 ml of test e,30 ml of tren a, 300 tabs of winstrol 10 mg. and 260 tabs of proviron.

I welcome any kind of critice.  :Smilie: 

ALMOST 4 MONTH REMAINING TO MY FIRST CONTEST  :Big Grin:

----------


## Capebuffalo

Armidex is not for pct. Run it all through cycle .25 mg eod adjust accordingly
Pct Novla 40/20/20/20
clomid 100/50/50/50

Have you ever used tren before?

----------


## misterNamibia

Thanks, for the advice brother, i wil run arimidex while i am on cycle and will throw in nolvadex as pct. yes i have used tren before. last timei used it i did it whit sustanon 250. i used clomid and arimidex as pct ( now i know that i should not use arimidex as pct thnks) But i do you think i would need to run T3? I have read that tren lowers the natural produce of t3 when you use tren.

----------


## misterNamibia

Good morning.!

Lately i have been posing alot. in the morning and before bed. i have also been in watching a bodybuilding contest here in norway.i wantet to learn how they pose,but i wasnt impressed not by their pgysque cause it was great but alot of contester did not have great pose. the posing wasnt that great. and the posing and the music did not match either.alot off good build have lost becaus of that. but there was 1 guy and 2 girls who was crazy, they had a amazing posing that showed FEELINGS, i was impressed.wow. it was artistic. the guy and one of the girls won the best posing.it was amazing day  :Big Grin: 

and there is is a local break dancer in my city who is inspering me, what is uniq whit this guy is he can show his feeling by dancing on stage ,

here is the guy in 2006 when he was in do yuo think you can dance , .


here is the song that i will use when i will be posing,...

----------


## misterNamibia

Hey.

Update: Today have been not that great day, and it has been like that since the last 3 weeks, i realy have problem whit budget, and its hard to get high caloris whit high protein and carb when you cant afford it. lately i can not afford very much, and its not good,.im very worried becaus the contest is closing in, i have also sold my gear i dont wanna use steroids when i dont have food lol
but i still train though and tryng to eat well, i have to be creativ i will not get down, and if i do i will stay right up again.,the only hope i have is to keep try to look for some part time job that i can have beside the school, man life is hard but what is a life whitout no challenge? i hope for the best peace  :Smilie:

----------


## Capebuffalo

I have got faith in you brother. You have a great attitude. Things will turn for the better before long. Keep your head up and keep training.
Find a place to buy in bulk. That will be the cheapest way.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

^^^ agreed 


Everyone goes through rough patches..I'm in one right now myself. At the end of everyday I ask myself, am I doing everything I can to take control of my life or am I letting it bet me. Hold strong an keep pushing yourself!

----------


## misterNamibia

Thank you so much Capebuffalo and bigZthedestroyer, you dont know how much it helps, i realy appriciate your support and advice during this rough times.

----------


## misterNamibia

so far i am 3 months out, and i have been eating around 90 g protein, and 200 g carb, , everything is going bad, i dont even have a rice, im not even sure where to get my carbs from tommorow or my protein. and i weight 77 kg now im dissapointet and angry about it,to give up this journey. to give op for the passion for this great sport of art that i and many people love to do.
i didnt get the chance to get on stage, but i can tell you i have learned, i shed tears for this, i have worked hard for several month and everyhting was going great til the unexpectet came.
but i am also happy, i can se this failure as a lesson. and i will becaus i will fix this problem and return 

i am happy for all advice u gave me guys i have learned alot about diet, before i didnt know what real diet was so i appriciate ur help.
faulre wasnt an option for me. unfortonely it happened, i failed, but i will not give up,i will come back soon and do my best for everyone who loves this sport, for everyone who have a dream, i will prove that anything is possible, i lost this time, but as long as i can breath i will not give up

Advice to everyone 
School=Work=Money=Dream
No money no dream
no pain no gain 
Peace.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> so far i am 3 months out, and i have been eating around 90 g protein, and 200 g carb, , everything is going bad, i dont even have a rice, im not even sure where to get my carbs from tommorow or my protein. and i weight 77 kg now im dissapointet and angry about it,to give up this journey. to give op for the passion for this great sport of art that i and many people love to do.
> i didnt get the chance to get on stage, but i can tell you i have learned, i shed tears for this, i have worked hard for several month and everyhting was going great til the unexpectet came.
> but i am also happy, i can se this failure as a lesson. and i will becaus i will fix this problem and return
> 
> i am happy for all advice u gave me guys i have learned alot about diet, before i didnt know what real diet was so i appriciate ur help.
> faulre wasnt an option for me. unfortonely it happened, i failed, but i will not give up,i will come back soon and do my best for everyone who loves this sport, for everyone who have a dream, i will prove that anything is possible, i lost this time, but as long as i can breath i will not give up
> 
> Advice to everyone
> School=Work=Money=Dream
> ...


Sorry to hear that things turned out like they did. It sounds like your strong willed and still a have a gaol in mind. I wish the bed of luck to you on your journey.

----------


## misterNamibia

Thanks bigZ.

----------

